# Picked up a nice Apple Green today.



## Trailrunner1974 (Jun 8, 2013)

Found a couple of nice jars today. Heres a Mint Apple Green Ball Perfect Mason or thats what im calling it guess thats a matter of opinion from person to person.


----------



## Trailrunner1974 (Jun 8, 2013)

Next I found this really neat amber swirl Ball Ideal Jar. Its almost split down the middle. Not a lot of swirl its like the whole right side is amber. When you hold it up and look at it it appears an apple green color on that one side. Great day for this jar nut.


----------



## MNJars (Jun 8, 2013)

I love that Ideal. Great swirls!


----------



## botlguy (Jun 8, 2013)

Those are both terrific jars. I think the BPM is better than Apple Green which to my eye is paler, much less depth of color.


----------



## Trailrunner1974 (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks MNJars, Botlguy. Yea I wasnt sure what color green to call it. Its a pretty deep bright green for sure and the Ideal is really cool love to find a jar like that people just set a side.


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Trailrunner1974
> 
> Found a couple of nice jars today. Heres a Mint Apple Green Ball Perfect Mason or thats what im calling it guess thats a matter of opinion from person to person.


 How does the lid fit on this jar?


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 8, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Trailrunner1974
> 
> Next I found this really neat amber swirl Ball Ideal Jar. Its almost split down the middle. Not a lot of swirl its like the whole right side is amber. When you hold it up and look at it it appears an apple green color on that one side. Great day for this jar nut.


 I don't even collect jars, but this is one cool piece of glass, congrats on a great get!!!


----------



## Trailrunner1974 (Jun 8, 2013)

Epackage, can you go into a little more detail on your question. As far as how the lid fits? Not sure of what your looking for.


----------



## epackage (Jun 9, 2013)

Does it screw on the jar with ease, is it a very good fit? There was some discussion recently regarding repro jars in color and the lids not fitting correctly, plus the lid looks brand new to me in your pic, but I'm no jar expert...


----------



## Trailrunner1974 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes the lid fits perfect, seals up great. Everything looks right on this jar its not a repo. As far as I know they havent started making reproductions of the perfect mason jars yet. Ive seen nuked and stained jars but know reproductions. Has anyone heard of a repo perfect mason id be interested in how they look if you have?


----------



## rallcollector (Jun 9, 2013)

Unfortunately, repro 1/2 pint perfect masons have been around for a while.  Scroll 1/2 way down this page and the repros are discussed & pictured here:
  http://home.earthlink.net/~raclay/DatingBalljars.HTML
 The gentleman that wrote the page, Bob Clay, to my knowledge is no longer actively involved in the jar hobby.  Too bad, he was a data base of jar information.  

 Your 1/2 gallon looks legit, it does not look color stained.  The offset "PERFECT MASON" lettering 1/2 gallons are relatively easy to find in a darker, almost true green color.  Your apple color is uncommon.  Nice pick up.
 Paul


----------



## FitSandTic (Jun 9, 2013)

I really like the perfect mason it is a nice bright color. Congrats on the new additions.


----------



## Trailrunner1974 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks guys. I have read his page before I guess I should have specified as far as half gallons and Quarts go since those are the ones you usually find in the range of colors. Ive never seen the repo half pints in person but have run across many of the Mason Pat reproductions. Ran across a couple a few weeks ago of the newer ones being made and scary how good they look. There getting better and better at making them.


----------



## junkyard jack (Jun 9, 2013)

Two very nice jars. Love the split personality on the Ball Ideal. The offset Perfect Mason is a great color, very bright green. Is it a 56 oz. jar rather than a true half gallon? As far as the lid looking brand new, it is still fairly easy to find boxes of NOS Ball lids at flea markets, antique malls, etc.
 Very nice finds [sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## Trailrunner1974 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey Junkyard it is the 56oz or it appears to be its a little smaller than my other HG.


----------



## idigjars (Jun 10, 2013)

Nice jars.  Congrats!


----------



## Andrewt (Jun 23, 2013)

Those are nice jars!


----------

